# Crayfish Boil/ Meet n Greet 2011 Part II



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, we had so much fun with the last one we are going to do it again! If you are a newcomer to this topic, have a look at the last Crayfish Boil/ meet n greet 2011 thread. Or just feel free to ask and any of the "crayfish veterans" on here will be able to answer your questions. There are also pics. of the event that a couple of members were nice enough to post. 

So, as it stands, the plan is: August 26,27,28 are the dates. I will probably get there a few days early to start trapping and anyone who wants to show up early is certainly welcome! The event will be at the Reedsburg Dam State Campground, Saturday will be the pot luck dinner and we will figure out what time for sure once we all get there. 

This time I would like to do things in a slightly more organized fashion (those of you who were there know what I am talking about). This time I plan to have signs at the entrance of the campground. Last time when I asked the parks folks about a sign I was told absolutely not, yet, when I asked a different parks person I was told "sure, no problem" . So, signs it is. I also hope that everyone will camp a little closer together. It would just make life easier. Hopefully I will have the same spot which has plenty of room to have a get together. 

So, lets have an awesome part II to this boil and hopefully those who wanted to attend the first one and couldn't will be able to make it and those who were there for test run will be able to come back!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in.....but you already know that. I will bring my Seafood pot, burner and propane tank. That should help the process a little. We will be staying near by but will come over for the day Saturday. Maybe even Friday night for a bit if I can get the day off from work.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> I'm in.....but you already know that. I will bring my Seafood pot, burner and propane tank. That should help the process a little. We will be staying near by but will come over for the day Saturday. Maybe even Friday night for a bit if I can get the day off from work.


That would be AWESOME!! I was about ready to flip when that wind picked up and I couldn't keep the pot boiling! Far as I am concerned, you are welcome to use our camp site to hang out at while you are there. Just make sure you bring your own chairs. We had a couple of chair casualties last time and we have yet to replace them.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

45 days and counting!! ANYTHING that wasnt there the last time that I can bring? Pot, spice, butter, salt, propane, firewood, utensils, etc.? I was looking forward to the first one, that I could not attend, now I am BEYOND looking forward to this one!! No excuses, no exceptions.... PERIOD!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> 45 days and counting!! ANYTHING that wasnt there the last time that I can bring? Pot, spice, butter, salt, propane, firewood, utensils, etc.? I was looking forward to the first one, that I could not attend, now I am BEYOND looking forward to this one!! No excuses, no exceptions.... PERIOD!!!


 
I think we should be good, but thanks. Oh, and I don't think we will be needing any pot :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:! Sorry, couldn't resist :lol:! I'm looking forward to this one even more than the last one too. Now that the first one is over with I kinda know what I'm doing now. Thats always a good thing.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anish said:


> That would be AWESOME!! I was about ready to flip when that wind picked up and I couldn't keep the pot boiling! Far as I am concerned, you are welcome to use our camp site to hang out at while you are there. Just make sure you bring your own chairs. We had a couple of chair casualties last time and we have yet to replace them.


No problem, I always bring my own chairs. I know all to well about the durability of those camp chairs.

Hey Hunter, do you have a pot, propane burner and tank?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I do not have a pot, burner, and tank... I do habe a propane tank and am looking to get a pot. Burner, not in the current plans.....

Lisa, you KNOW that I was talking about a cooking pot!! What were you REFFERing to? Like that, I just came up with that


----------



## Walleyeball (Mar 31, 2011)

Anish said:


> Well, we had so much fun with the last one we are going to do it again! If you are a newcomer to this topic, have a look at the last Crayfish Boil/ meet n greet 2011 thread. Or just feel free to ask and any of the "crayfish veterans" on here will be able to answer your questions. There are also pics. of the event that a couple of members were nice enough to post.


Here are some more pics


----------



## Walleyeball (Mar 31, 2011)

Walleyeball said:


> Here are some more pics


Guess that didn't work, pics are in my CP album. Just go there until I figure out how to insert them


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hunter333 said:


> Lisa, you KNOW that I was talking about a cooking pot!! What were you REFFERing to? Like that, I just came up with that


*GROAN*

Oh that was bad.....

I will have to go poke around the garage some, I think I may have an extra burner tucked away somewhere.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> I do not have a pot, burner, and tank... I do habe a propane tank and am looking to get a pot. Burner, not in the current plans.....
> 
> Lisa, you KNOW that I was talking about a cooking pot!! What were you REFFERing to? Like that, I just came up with that


AH! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! 

Very nice! :lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

42 days..... I wish that I knew how to post a countdown timer


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol: That would be great :lol:!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I went up to my parents place in Oscoda this weekend. Tried trapping around Van Etten lake and it was slow. Only managed a dozen but I cooked them up anyways. Used the propane burner and Seafood pot. Took about 10 minutes to get 2 gallons of water to boil. Threw in the Zatarains, salt, red skins, green beans, Lemons and the crays. Turned out pretty good, so good that my Dad is now going to drive over for the next cook-out. His neighbors also want to know when I am going to do this again and they are going to scout around the Oscoda area for potential trapping areas. From what I have been told the north end of Hubbard Lake below the dam is full of them. Long drive though.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Not sure if I will be able to make it as I have a colonoscpy scheduled for that Friday. Having not gone through one before, I dont know what to expect. Will keep you posted as I learn more.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Been through it twice, no big deal. By saturday you will be ready to dance the night away.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

HemlockNailer said:


> Been through it twice, no big deal. By saturday you will be ready to dance the night away.


Thank you for your support. Maybe Konnor and I will head up Saturday morning...


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hunter333 said:


> Not sure if I will be able to make it as I have a colonoscpy scheduled for that Friday. Having not gone through one before, I dont know what to expect. Will keep you posted as I learn more.


I have had it twice and it's no big deal. First day you sleep and the next day you go about your normal routine. The best thing is that you won't remember much of anything the day you have the procedure. Versid is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Would sure like to make it to this one. I heard you all had a great time. Not sure at this point, but should know in the next couple weeks. Did anyone catch any fish at the last one?


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, Lisa, it looks like we will try and be there. My girl said it sounds like fun. May try to be in there on Thurs. am. Did anyone do any good fishing last time??


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> Not sure if I will be able to make it as I have a colonoscpy scheduled for that Friday. Having not gone through one before, I dont know what to expect. Will keep you posted as I learn more.


Hmmmm, I'm thinking the crayfish boil sounds like more fun :lol:. Most people that I have talked to have told me it's no big deal. If you have a nice doctor he will give you something so that you don't remember much of the procedure.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

mfs686 said:


> I have had it twice and it's no big deal. First day you sleep and the next day you go about your normal routine. The best thing is that you won't remember much of anything the day you have the procedure. Versid is a wonderful thing.


Oops! Guess I could have read through the whole thread before commenting :lol:.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Crappie 1 said:


> OK, Lisa, it looks like we will try and be there. My girl said it sounds like fun. May try to be in there on Thurs. am. Did anyone do any good fishing last time??


Great! Fishing was kinda off, but not waht I would call bad. Until about 3 days before the forth of July things turned south. Would you believe that there were people water skiing in the inmoundment?? I can't believe they didn't come up covered with leeches! Yikes!! Once the boat traffic kicked up the fish completely shut off :rant:. So, taking that into consideration....
Prior to the days before the 4th, the fishing was a blast! A black jitterbug is an absolute must have! Lots of bass and pike. In around the lillypads on the other side of the impoundment, monster gills and some very average sized perch. The gills are an absolute blast on ultralight tackle and they are nice and fat too. I did catch one crappie that was average sized too. Now in the late fall (Octoberish) you can find some VERY nice crappie in there. Now, I have no idea what the fishing is like there in August. Oh, I almost forgot! My husband caught a 15" walleye in the river right in front of the dam. He was using a medium sized yellow/black striped beetlespin. The lures/bait that I would recomend for that area is: Black jitterbug (bring an extra just in case). I have caught LM bass, pike, crappie, and gills on those in that impoundment. Also yellow beetlespins and white beetlespins. Good ole worms are a must too. If nothing else will work, then worms are the way to go. I have had them save more than one trip in there. If the worm hunting goes well between now and then, then I might have more than enough to share. Oh, and if live bait is your thing, don't waste money buying it. You can net anything from small minnows to small suckers in the river. I have a bunch of nets that everyone is welcome to including an umbrella type dip net. I am hoping that at some point I will be able to get over to Houghton lk. .


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

At this point, I dont believe that I am going to make it. After calculating the price of gas, MPG, and bills coming in.... Gas alone for a 3 hour one way trip would cost me $70. Total gas cost, $140 plus the cost of filling up after the trip= $210. I would love to be able to make it but paying bills is a reality that I must consider. That and the start of the schoolyear being so close, the cost of buying school supplies, (yes, I spend my own money for my class) as well as Konnors birthday Aug. 2..... Not couting it out, just not planning on it at this point. Sorry, just being realistic.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> At this point, I dont believe that I am going to make it. After calculating the price of gas, MPG, and bills coming in.... Gas alone for a 3 hour one way trip would cost me $70. Total gas cost, $140 plus the cost of filling up after the trip= $210. I would love to be able to make it but paying bills is a reality that I must consider. That and the start of the schoolyear being so close, the cost of buying school supplies, (yes, I spend my own money for my class) as well as Konnors birthday Aug. 2..... Not couting it out, just not planning on it at this point. Sorry, just being realistic.


Hey, don't worry about it. There will be other gatherings. I fully plan on this being a regular thing and unfortunately, I don't think the rusty's are going anywhere. Trust me, if it weren't so close to my house I wouldn't be able to afford it either. 
I was afraid the August date would be a bad one for you. Sorry. I don't think people realize how much most teachers put into their classrooms. 
My 10yo birthday is Aug 2. I keep trying to figure out what the heck to get him and with the way finances are......argh! They just keep getting more expensive as they get older. 
Again, no need to apologize. Another year .


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anish said:


> Oops! Guess I could have read through the whole thread before commenting :lol:.


Been there, done that.

Actually the worst part is the prep the day before. 

I was so dehydrated the day of the nurse couldn't get an IV started on me.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

"Actually the worst part is the prep the day before. " Great, something to look forward to! Maybe I will lose a pound or two..... Should be a fun time, NOT!!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Went "buggin" today on the AuSable. Tried with traps below Five Channel Dam. Only got one, but lots of Goobies. Didn't see many under rocks near shore,man there used to be a ton of them. Crayfish that is. Wonder if the Goobies are eating the young bugs ?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

HemlockNailer said:


> Went "buggin" today on the AuSable. Tried with traps below Five Channel Dam. Only got one, but lots of Goobies. Didn't see many under rocks near shore,man there used to be a ton of them. Crayfish that is. Wonder if the Goobies are eating the young bugs ?


GOBIES??? Are you kidding me??? That far up??? 

Those damn things are getting everywhere.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

We caught a couple last week, (Gobies) They seem to be all over...:rant:


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any new word on the Craw Dad Broil?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I still plan on being up there that day with my traps and seafood cooker.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone heard from Anish?


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Maybe she is filming some new episodes of World's Deadliest Catch at Reedsburg .:help:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

HemlockNailer said:


> Maybe she is filming some new episodes of World's Deadliest Catch at Reedsburg .:help:


Good One!! :lol:

Haven't heard from her but then again I haven't tried. I do remember her telling me the first few weeks in August were going to be busy ones for the family.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Crawdad Broil to Anish-come in Anish -over. Let the Crawdads Broil. Is that a song? No, it;s Let the good time roll!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm here. Sorry for dropping off the face of the earth on everybody. Along with the typical early August bs that I was expecting, there was a whole new load of bs that I wasn't planning for. All is well now though and I'm ready to start getting this boi together!
Spent the last week at Mt. Pleasant for the pow-wow and I just got home last night. Man! That was a hot and miserable week! To make things even better, the pow-wow got rained out. Grrrrrr! Best part of it was that I hit a couple of yard sales and one of them I bought a new in box turkey fryer, everything included, for $20! :yikes:
It's on now!! Whatever we don't use for the boil, we can freeze for the winter.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Crappie 1 said:


> We caught a couple last week, (Gobies) They seem to be all over...:rant:


I go over to Tawas (at least I did last summer, this summer I havent made it over yet. Too busy ) with a cooler and fill it up with them. Wouldnt think of eating them but my garden sure loves em :lol:. They are nice and small so you can dig them in between your plants and they arent so big (like carp) that they are going to make things stink. Shoot, in the summer, those seem to be the only thing that I can catch off the pier any more :rant:. Hey, wonder what the crayfish would think of those as bait? I'll have to look into the rules and regulations on using dead gobies as bait. Depending, I may just have to take a trip to the pier before the boil. Bummer, that means I would have to go fising AGAIN! :lol:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well the rules state that you are not supposed to be in possession of any live ones. The rules get kind of fuzzy when it comes to dead ones. I have used dead ones for bait with a jig for walleye and smallies, works great.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, we got some pretty nice Bluegills on the Au Sable tonight. The biggest was 9" the rest in the eight in. range. Looking forward to some fishing at Reedsburg. Anybody night fish for Crappie with a light?? Hey Anish, glad to see you back.


----------

